# Get Ready, Inflation Is On The Way



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Another good essay. Long, but worth taking the time to read.

Since the current economic crisis officially began in 2007, we and others have been warning about the inherent danger of dollar collapse in the face of unprecedented liquidity creation by the private Federal Reserve, as well as the continued collapse of the Treasury Bond market, and the massive increase in our national debt caused by unchecked spending by the government under both Republican and Democratic administrations. While we are well aware that the mainstream media, for the most part, has shrugged off the possibility, and are currently in sing-song over our supposed "recovery", we believe the threat has grown to substantial levels over the past three years, and that recent signals indicate that inflationary effects will soon be widely visible to the general public.

Neithercorp Press


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Inflation Is On The Way - I would say it is here ...


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

Yep, it is already rearing its ugly little head; been to the grocery store lately? Here is another article that talks about it also.

U.S. Food Inflation Spiraling Out of Control -- FORT LEE, N.J., April 22 /PRNewswire/ --


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

sewserious said:


> Yep, it is already rearing its ugly little head; been to the grocery store lately? Here is another article that talks about it also.
> 
> U.S. Food Inflation Spiraling Out of Control -- FORT LEE, N.J., April 22 /PRNewswire/ --


From the above artical...can this be true????????

Food stamp usage in the U.S. has now increased for 14 consecutive months. There are now 39.4 million Americans on food stamps, up 22.4% from one year ago. The U.S. government is now paying out more to Americans in benefits than it collects in taxes. As food inflation continues to surge, our country will soon have no choice but to cut back on food stamps and other entitlement programs


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

sewserious said:


> been to the grocery store lately?


Yes ...  ... today ... I still have sticker shock!! :ignore::gaah::soapboxrant:


----------



## rlm1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

People, people that isn't inflation don't you know. After all food and energy are excluded by big brother when determining if there is inflation or not.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

rlm1966 said:


> People, people that isn't inflation don't you know. After all food and energy are excluded by big brother when determining if there is inflation or not.


This is how they denied people on Social Security a cost of living increase. As we all know old people don't eat or drive, or heat their homes, or take hot baths or..........

If Obama has his way, they won't be breathing for long either..


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> From the above artical...can this be true????????
> 
> Food stamp usage in the U.S. has now increased for 14 consecutive months. There are now 39.4 million Americans on food stamps, up 22.4% from one year ago. The U.S. government is now paying out more to Americans in benefits than it collects in taxes. As food inflation continues to surge, our country will soon have no choice but to cut back on food stamps and other entitlement programs


National Inflation Association

Here is the site the where the article was originally posted. I just came across it a couple days ago and bookmarked it. Looks like it may be a good place for unbiased data, but I haven't really dug into it deeply yet.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

200 point dive, it,s on it's way. No way are they gona fix that mess over there. The EU will fail one after another. Stock market,s all over the world will feel it. Our prices over here are and will climb faster than we think. Inflation is a given it's just a matter of how fast it will happen. The gulf thing is giving them a reason to gouge deeper. :scratch


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Diesel jumped another 10 cents yesterday to $3.09, I plan to fill my bulk tank and all my cans today, but I'm betting it went up over night again... I don't plan to allow my main tank to get below 1/4 from now on out... in fact I may buy some more 5 gal cans..they can just sit in my shed until I head north in a couple of months.. if not sooner..

I'm starting to wonder about this gulf thing, I'm buying the extra heavy duty tin foil today... I do not believe in coincident s just like every time the Feds start yelping about gun control we're hit with several mass shooting... after awhile you really have to start questioning...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> Diesel jumped another 10 cents yesterday to $3.09


We're already at $3.24


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

kyfarmer said:


> 200 point dive, it,s on it's way. No way are they gona fix that mess over there. The EU will fail one after another. Stock market,s all over the world will feel it. Our prices over here are and will climb faster than we think. Inflation is a given it's just a matter of how fast it will happen. The gulf thing is giving them a reason to gouge deeper. :scratch


I'm with you on this Kyfarmer. My accountant said the next wave of forclosures will be comming through the end of this year, and lots of cash for clunkers car buyers are turning them back in because they can't afford their payments anymore.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> We're already at $3.24


 Wow! And I had a fit because I had to pay $2.96 (up .06) the other day.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Still $3.09 here, got both tanks full , 110 gals.. now to fill my 5 gal cans... will be heading north about the end of the month and expect to be paying a lot more to get back then going.. am going to just run the main tank, andnot let it get down much...

Now to get there and back before the whole country goes to hell...


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

I went shopping yesterday. Already liitle thing like split peas and salt are going up in price not to mention everything else, but something you could always count on being stable in price.. not lately it seems.
I give to the local food shelf when I can pick up extra, but as the older women I was talking to at the store said: soon people wont be able to do that. 
Gas is holding steady...For now!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Experienced $3.15/gal gas in San Francisco last month. Food keeps tweeking up with everything else around here. I would say the days of entitlements are over with. We Americans will be forced to settle for less. I watched the CNN Haiti special a couple nights ago and those people have nothing compared to us. Unfortunately we are sinking lower but not to that level.


----------



## alanz (Jun 7, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> National Inflation Association
> 
> Here is the site the where the article was originally posted. I just came across it a couple days ago and bookmarked it. Looks like it may be a good place for unbiased data, but I haven't really dug into it deeply yet.


For those who haven't seen it yet, you should watch Meltup. It's a documentary made by the NIA about the demise of the dollar. After watching it, you'll be running to the store to spend your cash on food. I did.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

What always burns my a__ is when the government likes to say "throwing out the volatile energy and food sectors, inflation is under control" Yeah, well nobody is throwing out MY energy and food sectors. I notice it more since I retired. Now I know what "on a fixed income" is all about. Just a year ago we were averaging $100-125 a week for groceries for the two of us. It's now usually around $150. (this includes TP, soap, shampoo, toothpaste, whatever else) 
Everytime I hear one of them say that, I want to send them the bills for my propane, food, and gas. 
My opinion is, a few years down the road, (maybe not a few), we're going to experience massive inflation. I believe we've passed peak oil, so you know THAT'S going up. So much is tied into oil, along with the war bills coming due. The cost of the economic recovery package.
Whew boy. Batten down the hatches. 
I'm going to turn into a pack rat.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

dahur said:


> What always burns my a__ is when the government likes to say "throwing out the volatile energy and food sectors, inflation is under control"


Ain't that the truth.  Inflation is being held in check excluding food and fuel. Who makes up this stuff?


----------



## SurvivorSam (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------

